# methods to record training sessions for progress?



## Fight4Peace&Love! (Jun 24, 2014)

What is the best way to go about documenting my training sessions?  (Reps or timed)And is it a good idea to video record my technique training for review and critic of progre?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 24, 2014)

Are you talking about solo workout or partner workout? I don't see much value to record solo workout. I do see value to record partner workout.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 24, 2014)

There isn't much use for it but if you record it then you can watch and see what you may have done wrong


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 25, 2014)

Depends on whether or not you are training solo or with a partner. If it is with a partner, you would want an additional person there as a camera operator because you may move out of frame.

Then again, that could happen even if you are practicing forms solo.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 25, 2014)

If you just want to document your sessions write it down in a notebook. You can always go back and read what was done ,


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jul 5, 2014)

I agree with writing it down so you have an idea when training, but if you're looking for critiques then the best way is to set up a camera then tape the floor off within the frame of the lens. Solo or partner, it's always good to see yourself and how you perform. Pro boxers do it all the time. The training itself is only limited to your imagination. Reps, timed, power, speed, accuracy, movement, reflexive, just to name a few possible ways.

But most importantly, enjoy it! Practice should be empowering and enjoyable.


----------



## jezr74 (Jul 5, 2014)

I use jefit, is awesome app.
Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jul 12, 2014)

Jezr, I just DL'ed that Jefit. Looks better for weight lifting/body building. You use it for Martial art workouts?


----------



## jezr74 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thunder Foot said:


> Jezr, I just DL'ed that Jefit. Looks better for weight lifting/body building. You use it for Martial art workouts?


Yeah, I've customized routines to track. You can go as granular as you choose, or keep it broad.


----------

